# Have You Seen This?



## KAYLINDA (Nov 5, 2005)

The letters are turned around to make the new word.  (I didn't check them...I assume they are all correct.

Schoolmaster: The classroom
Elvis: Lives
Clint Eastwood: Old West Action
Western Union: No Wire Unsent
The Country Side: No City Dust Here
Desperation: A Rope Ends It
The Morse Code: Here Come Dots
Slot Machines: Cash Lost in'em
Conversation: Voices Rant On
Heavy Rain: Hire a Navy
Tom Cruise: So I'm Cuter
Mother-in-law: Woman Hitler
Funeral: Real Fun
Snooze Alarms: Alas! No More Z's
A Decimal Point: I'm a Dot in Place
Statue of Liberty: Built to Stay Free
Eleven plus two: Twelve plus one
Mel Gibson: Bong Smile 
David Letterman: Nerd Amid Late TV 
Howard Stern: Retard Shown 
Debit card: Bad Credit


----------



## pdswife (Nov 5, 2005)

These are good!


----------



## middie (Nov 5, 2005)

lol i like it


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 5, 2005)

Mother in law


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 5, 2005)

I am with ya Texasgirl on the mother in law!!!  laughed out loud!


----------

